

Learn ObjectiveC or Swift for creating social media apps like Instagram/Snapchat - cuikevin8

Which one would be more efficient and easier to use&#x2F; learn. I know a little more than basic programming but I was just wondering whether Swift or Objective C would be the language to choose to create social media like apps. Thanks!
======
adamjleonard
Learning Swift is definitely much easier in my opinion. There are some
oddities though that come from the world of Objective-C, but I believe it's
pretty easy to understand regardless.

Also something you need to keep in mind is that there is a lot of server-side
infrastructure that handles these Social Media apps. The apps just serve up
the content for the most part. The server-side aspect of things is doing all
the interesting work.

